# Significant Composers



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd like a list from you guys of composers you think were great, but not as popular to others. I've listened to the basics (Mozart, Beethoven, Bach, Chopin, Liszt, etc.) but I'd like to expand my interest in classical music to other composers. Perhaps, less popular composers.

List some of you guys' favorite unappreciated composers.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Berlioz and Purcell top my list of underrated composers, both nearer to the fringes of the core repertory than they deserve to be.


----------



## grixxviolist (Dec 22, 2011)

Max Bruch and Edouard Lalo.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bax, Moeran, Takemitsu, Gubaidulina, Sallinen, Rautavaara, Raff, Bruch, Ries, Respighi, Barber.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

From our recent recommendation list for keyboard works, Scarlatti, Medtner and Alkan got some nice attention.

http://www.talkclassical.com/16620-tc-top-200-recommended.html


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

You could also work your way through our symphonies list which is linked in my sig.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I should take the time to mention to Bradpiano that insignificant composers are pretty fun to listen to as well. 

As for answering the OP, the famous significant composers lie within the middle of music history. If you have listened to all of them, from there I would go backwards and forwards...

With early 20th century music, the most significant composers off the top of my head I would say are: Stravinksy, Debussy, Schoenberg, Shostakovich, Webern, Bartok, Vaughn Williams, Prokofiev ...

The second half of the 20th century off the top of my head: Boulez, Messiaen, Stockhausen, Cage, Philip Glass, Steve Reich, Arvo Part, Ligeti, Schnittke

Some early and pre-Baroque composers that were pretty significant as far as I know: Monteverdi, Remeau, Lullay, Purcell, Machaut, Tallis, Perotin, Gesualdo. Corelli.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Clara Schumann (my new avatar and profile picture) and Fanny Mendelssohn for starters.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Clara Schumann (my new avatar and profile picture) and Fanny Mendelssohn for starters.


Are they considered significant???


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Are they considered significant???


No, but they *should!*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No, but they *should!*


hmm that doesn't really make sense bro. They were either significant or influential or they weren't. You could make the case that they should be better known and I might agree. But the play out of history as far as Fanny and Clara's music and their influence has already passed and unless their music becomes influential down the road you can't really make a case for them in this thread.

Unless I am interpreting the definition of significant wrong.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

They aren't significant and inspiring to a wide range of people, but to _me_ they are.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

for the twentieth century there's this great Mark Morris's guide: 
http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mark_Morris/Country_Composer.htm

there are a lot of omissions (some of my favorite musicians are not even mentioned), but it's very useful.


----------



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

pjang23 said:


> From our recent recommendation list for keyboard works, Scarlatti, Medtner and Alkan got some nice attention.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/16620-tc-top-200-recommended.html





emiellucifuge said:


> You could also work your way through our symphonies list which is linked in my sig.


The problem with these long lists is I don't know where to start when listening to them. There's just so many.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BradPiano said:


> The problem with these long lists is I don't know where to start when listening to them. There's just so many.


Try with number one. Then work your way down to 150.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

@*Bradpiano,* it would help us a lot in recommending composers to you if you could tell us what you especially enjoyed from what you have listened to so far.


----------



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Try with number one. Then work your way down to 150.


I appreciate the sarcasm  But I'll try it anyway.


----------



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> @*Bradpiano,* it would help us a lot in recommending composers to you if you could tell us what you especially enjoyed from what you have listened to so far.


I enjoy just about any type of piano music. I enjoy concertos featuring wind instruments such as clarinets and oboes. I enjoy powerful mixes of orchestra and choir. I also enjoy pieces with solo violin. Oh, and I enjoy small string ensembles. That's what I can think about just off the top of my head.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

BradPiano said:


> I I enjoy concertos featuring wind instruments such as clarinets and oboes.


Try the clarinet concertos of Crusell, Kozeluch, and (much later but very accessible) Finzi. You should love them.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BradPiano said:


> I enjoy just about any type of piano music. I enjoy concertos featuring wind instruments such as clarinets and oboes. I enjoy powerful mixes of orchestra and choir. I also enjoy pieces with solo violin. Oh, and I enjoy small string ensembles. That's what I can think about just off the top of my head.


Try some of Ross Edwards' wind concerti and his violin concerto "Maninyas." Accessible but still very good.


----------



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Try some of Ross Edwards' wind concerti and his violin concerto "Maninyas." Accessible but still very good.


I'm really liking this guy's style. He has his own style that's hard to compare to anyone else. At least from what I've heard so far...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BradPiano said:


> I'm really liking this guy's style. He has his own style that's hard to compare to anyone else. At least from what I've heard so far...


To tell you the truth, I'm not exactly that much of a fan of his music. Good music, but I would usually listen to other stuff.

By the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

violadude said:


> Some early and pre-Baroque composers that were pretty significant as far as I know: Monteverdi, Remeau, Lullay, Purcell, Machaut, Tallis, Perotin, Gesualdo. Corelli.


I think to the average classical music listener, most pieces written before 1600 are unappreciated. But if anyone dips into that era, Jacob Obrecht is significant and could be considered unappreciated when compared to Josquin.


----------



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> To tell you the truth, I'm not exactly that much of a fan of his music. Good music, but I would usually listen to other stuff.


Well, it's rare that I run across a modern classical composer that I actually enjoy listening to. This is no Mozart, but it's not bad at all.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BradPiano said:


> Well, it's rare that I run across a modern classical composer that I actually enjoy listening to. This is no Mozart, but it's not bad at all.


Not bad. Not bad. But his _maninya_ style seems to get monotonous.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Alfred Schnittke- What can I say? He 's got an incredible body of work that should appeal to modernists and traditionalists alike.
Witold Lutoslawski- One of the most significant Polish composers of the 20th century. 
William Schuman- A great American composer with a significant symphonic cycle.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll put forth *Cesar Franck* as a significant composer who is lesser known. His Symphony in D minor and Violin Sonata in A Major are hugely instrumental (pun) in the revival and development of French music, and are just great pieces of music.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Wind concertos you say? *Nielsen* is the guy for you, with fantastic flute and clarinet concertos; he also composed one of the finest symphony cycles of the early C20, along with Mahler and Sibelius. Try checking out symphony #4.

I second *Cesar Franck* mentioned above too. He's pretty good.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

jalex said:


> Wind concertos you say? *Nielsen* is the guy for you, with fantastic flute and clarinet concertos; he also composed one of the finest symphony cycles of the early C20, along with Mahler and Sibelius. Try checking out symphony #4.
> 
> I second *Cesar Franck* mentioned above too. He's pretty good.


Nielsen's wind quintet is a winner too. The OP could check out the music (all genres) of Benjamin Lees.


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

I would definitely recommend Vaughan Williams, though I would also suggest that you explore his orchestral works before you try dipping your toes into his choral material! Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis is a particular favourite of mine, but that's just because I also love the composer who inspired the piece  However, if choral music is something you're interested in then there are innumerable composers who are a bit more off the radar. William Byrd's motets are absolutely stunning, though if you want something more modern perhaps Stainer or Stanford?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

They're popular 'round here but I would say Barber, Debussy, Dukas and Holst. Each has many more great works they have written aside from the ones that they are famous for.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I think Aho should be considered significant in his epoce and aerea. Wery exiting composer!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Lutoslawski disc I'm currently listening to features some great music for clarinet and oboe, plus some other great pieces. It's Volume 8 in the Naxos series. See my entry on the Current Listening thread.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Nikolai Medtner-a top notch Russian piano composer, composed in a dated yet original style well into the 20th century, very busy textures and strong theme development.

William Schuman-American composer of symphonies, has a unique and significant voice worth getting to know. 

Sergei Taneyev-Russian late Romantic, some of the best string quartets ever written.

William Boyce-English late Baroque/pre classical composer, comparable style and quality to Handel, but less prolific and also more concentrated.

Muzio Clementi-Italian piano composer unjustly known for a few measly sonatinas that are way overplayed, many interesting things to discover in his output.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

A lot of great names were mentioned, so I'll put my 2 cents in for the Russians (which I specialize in).

There's Tchaikovsky of course, but it would be good to hear his symphonies, ballets and concertos if you haven't already.

Try out the Mighty Handful, that is, Rimsky-Korsakov, Borodin, Mussorgsky, Balakirev and Cui. They were Golden Age Russian composers, true Nationalists.

Silver Age (lesser known but still very good): *Glazunov*, Liadov, Kalinnikov, Arensky, S. Taneyev, Gliere

Modern Age: Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Khachaturian, Kabalevsvky, and Stravinsky

All of these names are excellent, each in their own way, and different from each other.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Silver Age (lesser known but still very good): *Glazunov*, Liadov, Kalinnikov, Arensky, S. Taneyev, Gliere
> 
> Modern Age: Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Khachaturian, Kabalevsvky, and Stravinsky


I happen to have a special affinity for Russian composers not mentioned here as well, Medtner, Rachmaninoff, and Lyapunov. Alexander Tcherepnin is another fun one.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Charles Koechlin*- At his finest his work is worthy of Ravel and Debussy. Check into _Les heures Persanes_ (either for solo piano or the orchestral version), his songs, and his chamber works (especially for saxophone, clarinet, and flute).

*Gabriel Fauré*- Second only to Debussy among the great French Impressionists. His _Requiem_ is his most known work, but his songs are absolutely exquisite, as are his nocturnes and chamber music.

*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*- One of the great, yet less-well-known Baroque masters. He composed a good many masterful violin sonatas and choral works. Two especially fine pieces or collections you might look into the Mystery Sonatas (Sometimes called the Rosary Sonatas) as well as the Missa Salisburgenis.

I'll add a few more later in the day... not to bombard you.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I happen to have a special affinity for Russian composers not mentioned here as well, Medtner, Rachmaninoff, and Lyapunov. Alexander Tcherepnin is another fun one.


Wow, I'm surprised I forgot those ones, particularly Rachmaninoff. DERP.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> *Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*- One of the great, yet less-well-known Baroque masters. He composed a good many masterful violin sonatas and choral works. Two especially fine pieces or collections you might look into the Mystery Sonatas (Sometimes called the Rosary Sonatas) as well as the Missa Salisburgenis.


And "Battalia" is a great piece. Must have caused a hell of a shock when it was first played. Especially the second movement where the soldiers are all drunk and singing all those songs simultaneously!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We all have to do what we have to do, and as long as you're enjoying the music I won't say you're doing it wrong, but my way is different than yours. I don't think of myself as exploring composers, but to works.

I used to take the composer approach: I had a Mozart phase, a Chopin phase, a Brahms phase. That occupied me for several years!

And of course, take Mozart: I still haven't explored his piano trios, piano quartets, much of his solo piano music, his less famous operas (i.e. _Idomeneo_), and so on. I certainly haven't even given many of his piano concertos the attention they deserve.

But if I take the composer approach, how long would it be before I got to, say, Canteloube? Biber? Dufay? Grainger? Donizetti? Boccherini? Buxtehude? Albinoni? Dohnanyi? Pergolesi? Boieldieu? Tanayev? Litolff? Scharwenka? Rameau? Knussen? Reimann? Ades? Nono? Dukas? Charpentier? Byrd? Piazzolla? Daugherty? Schutz? Busoni? Praetorius? Alkan? Tartini? Allegri?

My point is, I don't consider myself required to explore a single composer in any great depth - I ought to familiarize myself with the most famous and important works, regardless of composer. Thus, Charpentier's Te Deum or Pergolesi's Stabat Mater is a higher priority to me than, say, Mozart's 10th piano concerto or Beethoven's elector sonatas.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

One wonders when I'd get to Taneyev; one wonders when I'd learn to spell it too.


----------

